# LH PVC Candles: Perfection How-To



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

There are plenty of these on this site but here is some extra insight. I actually wrote a less explained procedure (as a newb to the forum) in another post but thought I would revamp it as a how-to.

*Research:*
I searched for all kinds of candles online to gain insight on how to make them as real as possible because I am a huge advocate of detail work. Understanding how candle wax looks after it has been burning awhile will unlock the creative area in passing PVC pipe and hot glue off as an old, creepy candle.

Here is my method on the first set of fake candles I ever attempted.

*Material:*
- PVC piping (I use scrap electrical conduit)
- High temp hot glue, long sticks
- Spray paint primer
- Spray paint of desired color
- Paint Glaze of an Earth tone (think colors of dirt, grime, soot, ash, etc.)
- Paper Towels

* I prime the candles so I can see how even my paint coats are and because it it right thing to do. lol

*Tools:*
- Compound miter saw
- High temp hot glue gun (commercial to melt glue faster)
- Paint brushes

*PVC Instructions:*
- Cut varying approximate lengths of pipe desired.
- Cut varying angles off end of pipe. This will give the illusion the walls of the candle have melted away unevenly.
- Prime all pipes, inside and out

* You could heat up the PVC and let it warp and bulge a bit to accentuate the old factor but I didn't have time for that, let alone know how to actually do it.

*Hot Glue Instructions:*
- Stand pipes up on end.
- Start dumping glue around the rim - less toward the top of the angled cut, more at the bottom of the angle, at a steady but slightly inconsistent to randomize the drip legs.
- You can build up layers if desired. Use pipe diameter as a reference point since there is only so much wax in a candle.
- Let cool completely.

This next step involves some dexterity but the end result is worth it because it will create a profile of melted wax on the rim. The goal is to get enough glue on the pipe rim, but not too much, then let it slowly gravitate to the ground. You can bypass it if you want... obviously.

- Glue around the rim again faster with less glue then immediately turn the pipe upside down, let it sag a couple of seconds then start blowing on it so it dries fast.
- Let cool completely
- Prime everything again once.
- Let dry completely.

*Finishes:*
_*Paint*_
- Check the entire candle for stray hot glue strands, burrs, etc. and remove if present.
- Spray paint the candle whatever color you want, inside and out. Repeat for desired look.
- Let dry completely.

_*Glaze*_
The trick I found with glaze was the removal process. I used a coffee color Martha Stewart product.

- Get your brush, get some glaze on it and start painting under the drips, other cracks, nooks, crannies, etc. first.
- Finish applying glaze all over the rest of the candle in a downward motion, inside and out.
- After a couple of minutes, start trying to wipe off ALL of the glazing beginning with cracks, nooks, crannies, etc.
- Wipe the glaze off the rest of the candle in a downward motion
- Stop when desired look is achieved.
- Finish out with 120v/12v electrical components if desired.

** RESULT **


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks LH! Nice write up, complete list and great looking candles!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Fantastic looking candles! Yet another project to add to the mountain of projects


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the easy how to!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done and a very good how-to also.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting the info LordH, I need to make a few dozen of these, this year. Such a great "how to", thanks for posting this. (it's like you knew what I needed)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your candles are top notch!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice write-up. I haven't used PVC specifically, but did a candelabra this past year using T12 fluorescent tubing protectors and this similar method to turn them into 'drippy' candles. I've also used sheets of plain typing/copy paper rolled into tubes - the only downside there is the visible seam where the tube joins. Though it still works OK for a wall sconce as no one can see the 'backside'.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks folks, glad to be able to contribute.

Since I am late in the game in terms of Halloween-dedicated forums, my aim is to provide more insight on means and methods really.

*Keep in mind, that was my first (and last) candle project completed a little under 2 years ago. I would alter a few things especially how the glue is applied at the top and bottom of the angled cut. The nature of hot glue makes it tricky to work with.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is possibly a stupid question but...if you put the candles outdoors in the sun, does the hot glue melt if it’s really hot outside? Would the fact that they are painted help or would it mess them up? These look fantastic but I was worried about damage from heat. Thanks.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had hot glue melt in the heat.
Not on candles but other props in storage.
It usually isn’t hot enough where we are in season for that


----------

